
Put an end to apartment rent for the time during the day when you aren't home - jonthepirate
http://www.ghostroommate.com/
======
Broken_Hippo
As a former night shift worker - and one that prefers evening or night work as
an adult - I'd be wary of this service.

Sure, they'd rarely see me working the night shift. But they'd also find that
they really needed to be about as quiet during the day as they'd expect me to
be on my nights off. If one is the type that needs a quiet house, sharing a
studio with someone is going to be rough indeed.

I'm even sometimes likely to have folks over at the place at 2 and 3 am - is
such a thing a problem?

However, I'm happy they like to describe us as perfect roomates.

------
PeterWhittaker
OK, this may be serious. But wouldn't serious people use a spell checker
before they posted "absoluteley" and "spilit"?

If you cannot be bothered to pay attention to every little detail in your
public face, why should I believe you have paid attention to vital details
behind the scene?

#youhadonejob

~~~
latkin
"Varys," "reccommend"...

------
KC8ZKF
In the Navy, we used to call this "hot racking." Sailors on different watches
were sometimes required to share a rack.

Good luck to anybody who does this. I'll leave it at that.

~~~
douche
That was my first thought as well. Hot bunking might be an acceptable practice
on submarines, but damn, if that is the solution to the SF rent problem, maybe
looking for work elsewhere is a better plan.

------
bio4m
This sounds awful. if you have a person sharing the same space you live in but
turns out to be messy and abhorrent, you'll barely ever get a chance to talk
it out with them. Also there seems to be an assumption that both of you work
long enough hours that you never bump into each other. Hardly a well thought
out plan.

------
cwmma
Back when I worked at a coffee shop and had to get up to open it at 6am I had
a roommate that worked second shift so we mainly interacted when he would
still be up when I would get up or when one of us was hanging out with friends
after work which was of course when the other one was trying to sleep leading
to a pretty antagonistic relationship between us.

3/10 would not do again

------
madmax96
First the site claims that rent will be slashed by fifty percent, then it
recommends a 65-35 split. Also: realghostroommate@gmail.com? Seriously?

~~~
brianwawok
OK so not a unicorn. Maybe they can find a few people I guess?

------
shanemhansen
> Some roommates spilit at 50%.

Seems reputable.

------
nso95
Stupid

